# Tara...



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Any news on Merlin?  

Was he in your yard when he came up missing?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I seen the other thread. I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no not Merlin I pray you get him back safe & sound.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i hope you find him soon, i'm so sorry


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Tara, you know my sentiments. I can't wait until he's home. I saw that you had him listed on a pet finders site too. I was going to send you the link and then I saw the listing.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Merlin? As in Merlin and Dave? Oh NO!! I hope he's found safe and sound.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

what happened is andrew and i decided to go out for the evening to a jacuzzi suite room as a treat for us....we asked our roomates to look after the dogs....i guess they left the door open and merlin booked it.... we were out searching for like 6 hrs that night, and ive been going on multiple walks daily...putting up posters...asking anyone in the area...ive called EVERY vet in the area(up to an hour+ out of town) as well as the radio stations....
on my walks im now checkign back yards,in whatever windows i can see..looking in the snow for fresh little dog poops..ANY kind of sign as to he might be there...not a thing so far... no one in the area has seen him at all... he does have a tattoo as well as a microchip...he has(or atleast did) have a collar on with his name, my ohone nuebr and 'needs meds' so hopefully theyll take him to a vet to find out about that and then he'll be found.... if he was out on his own i think hed be cold and hungry be now and would of probly come back... thats why i think someone took him.....ive driven damn near every road in town and havnt found any pancakes(thanks GOODNESS!!)
anyways... ill keep you guys updated-and if anyone here is from the central alberta area-please keep a lookout....

p.s..... were moving out of our house to get away from our roomates, they have caused us so much pain that our friendships are not repairable( theyve cause more problems then just my merlin) we plan to move out and never acknowedge the fact that they exist..which is too bad cause andrews been friends with them since elementary....but what can you do.. in times of crisis you learn who your true friends are...... we know lots of people in this area that are on the lookout for merlin.... so if he does find his way back everyoen knows who he is and what my number is....


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh my god how terrible. Praying he finds his way home soon!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

That is so terrible, Tara. I am so sorry! I would move out, too. I really hope you find Merlin soon!!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG I hadn't heard about Merlin until just now! I am so sorry Tara. I hope you find him soon or someone has him and calls you.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG I hope you find him safe and sound sending you big hugs x x


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG, I hadnt heard about this til now either 
Im so sorry. I pray you find him


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I will pray that Merlin comes back safely and soundly. I am so sorry you're going through such a hard time. Please hang in there! I'm sure you have but have you checked with local pounds too?


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

ohh yeah... ive checked every pound or kennel around here... ive also faxed a lost poster with his pic to every vet within an hour of town...posters are also ALL over town!! he does have tattoos and a microchip....so at SOME point he HAS to get back to me... tehy cant keep him from the vet forever!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Thinking of you and yours and praying for the safe return of Merlin....

Nine


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really hope that he comes home safely. Stay strong...and please keep us posted. I will continue to pray for Merlin's safe return.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear merlin is lost. I pray you will find him soon.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm sure you've done all of these but i thought i'd post this link anyway  

one thing they mention doing that i think is such a great idea is to involve the neighborhood kids. when my sister's cat got out we put fliers around all the schools. the kids were looking for him after school and some were so concerned whether or not we found him they had their teacher call my sis. we did find him and i am praying you find merlin soon 

How to Find a Lost Dog or Cat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That really sucks Tara. I was really hoping he'd be home by now.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks for the link jen-ive done basically all that already,ill have to go through it thouroughly and make sure i didnt miss anything....and lots of kids in the area know, both myself and our landlord have told alot of kids..also,i have posters up all around the school, as this was our favourite place to go for a walk....At this point i feel like theres nothing more to do but wait... i think ive done everything i can... i just wish he would come home!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I will continue to pray for you as well as for Merlin's safe return. I really do hope that we will be hearing good news soon. Hang in there!


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

I would also like to extend my prayers and thoughts to the safe return of Merlin! I would be a complete wreck!!!!


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh, man .. just reading this made my heart stop. I really hope you find your baby soon!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i put an ad in the paper for a lost dog and this lady called me today about it... i guess she was going to adopt this little dog at the SPCA that matched his description...so i got SOO anxious and hopefull....turns out it wasnt him...similar looking but not my merlin.....my heart just sank.....i know womeone has him..and if they havnt given him back now they probly plan to keep him......im so lost....


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh, what a dissapointment  I really hope good news is on the way! Poco and I are sending lots of hugs and licks your way.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

goodness i just saw this post! I'm so sorry i pray you find him!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

me too! your sweet baby is in our prayers! people make fun of me cuz i put a play yard for dogs in my yard! after my blue got stolen during my housr invadion im very protective!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Still no news ? I'm sad


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Please hang in there. I can't imagine what you must be going through, but we are here for you and I know that many of us are praying for Merlin's safe return. Stay strong!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh no! Im so sorry to hear that. Im praying that you find him soon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

any news on merlin yet?


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

no... i did go to the police station today though, I told them that im suspecting hes stolen-and they took me very seriously... they took a statement and all that stuff... theres not alot they can really do except keep their eyes open...and the cops are out drivin around and stuff alot more often than myself!! it was nice they atleast took me seriously though... i thought they were jsut gonna laugh...
I also had a young girl (bout 10?)call today and say she saw him at her school today early afternoon-ish.... adn this school is where dave merlin and I ALWAYS go... its just a block down the street too... and whats the chances of a second small grey dog running around the neighbourhood??? i dunno... im trying not to get my hopes up TOO much on that, but you still never know...


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I do hope it was him that she saw! And that is nice about the police taking you seriously. Hopefully one of them will find him and he can come home soon, safe & sound. I can't imagine what you must be going through. I'm sure you'll find the little guy soon. Even if he was stolen, they can't keep him hidden forever.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That sounds promising Tara! 
I really really hope it was Merlin the girl saw! 
I can't wait until you're reunited :love5:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

"I can't wait until you're reunited "
me neither katie, meeee neither...
every morning when i take dave out for his pee i think "ohhh please let me open the door and have him standing there!!" no luck so far.....obviously,lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry I know you're worried sick  Praying you find each other


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks everyone, im just so lost for what to do now......ive done everything possible i think, alls thats left to do is wait... and go for more walks.....


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm praying that it's merlin she saw  hang in there tara


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hang in there! I will continue to pray for you, and I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope it's Merlin Tara. I'm keeping my fingers cross here in the uk for you and Merlin to be re-uited soon. xxx


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

kimmiek915 said:


> Hang in there! I will continue to pray for you, and I will keep my fingers crossed!


Me too!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

a few months ago, i had a house invasion.they stole my blue chi pup out of my bed wwhile i slept along w my purse w everything in it. peeps can really suck. so sorry about ur boy merlin. i miss cheenelle so still.....


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll make sure to say a prayer for you both tonight. I'm so sorry to hear about your baby.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

vviccles1 said:


> a few months ago, i had a house invasion.they stole my blue chi pup out of my bed wwhile i slept along w my purse w everything in it. peeps can really suck. so sorry about ur boy merlin. i miss cheenelle so still.....



So sorry to hear about your loss. That is so sad...


Tara, any updates? I will continue to pray for Merlin...how's Dave doing?


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

oh my goodness 'vviccles1'!!! thats just terrible!!! im so sorry!!! i hope she gets found!!!!! i cant believe people,like seriously...wtf??!!

no updates yet... except im going crazy,lol....some days i do so well, but otherdays(like yesterday) i just breakdown..its an awfull feeling not knowing where he could be...
and daves doing alright i guess... he plays and everything like usual... but he whines ALOT more now when were busy doing something-hes bored and has noone to play with i guess....


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope you find Merlin! This is so sad! Have you tried going door to door? I'd be so devastated if mine would get lost or stolen! Praying you find him, also! Good luck!!!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, that's a good idea. Have you also tried asking around at the school where Merlin was maybe last spotted?


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah, ive gone door to door and talked to people at the school.... no one was very helpfull either way :S


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear that...Please don't lose hope though. I think the fact that you haven't heard anything may mean that Merlin is actually safe somewhere. And if that's the case, it'll only be a matter of time until he comes home to mommy. Please cheer up!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thx...thats exactly what i keep thinking too-hes gotta be safe somewhere-and the first time they take him to a vet he'll be found 
ive been doing alot better lately actually...im still sad hes gone but now to me its just a waiting game  he'll be home sometime-and at that time there will be a heck of a reunion


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've still got my fingers crossed for you, Tara.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

And me still Tara. I check this thread every day when I log on and I always hope that it's good news for you. No news is good news. Try to stay positive xx


----------



## CanadianChihuahua (Nov 24, 2006)

Tara,

I am deeply sorry to hear about Merlin.

I have been where you are in the past however someone stole my beloved multi best in show/specialty american/canadian/international champion. right from under my nose and crossed the border with her. I know where she lives but the US police wont do anything about it Its been almost 3 years now, I have her daughter and deeply miss her daily when I look at her pictures through out our home.

I know you are doing everything. If I can offer advise it is this.

Keep it fresh in EVERYONES mind in your town and nearing towns. keep ads posted at pet stores and supermarkets as you will target PET people who will notice a stunning little Merle Chi when they see one.

If someone has him they will keep him hid for now but cant do so forever, a neighbour or relative will see this dog soon enough.

Try and keep the ads running in the newspapers this IS A FREE SERVICE or atleast show be. Make sure you use a picture in your ads.

Post a reward if you can afford it just say LARGE REWARD, dont disclose the amount and maybe some punk will call you on it!! 

Keep the flyers up in the pank areas, fax or drop them off to every place you know that is a PET place, pet stores, vet clinics, dog parks, groomers, trainers and so on. THIS IS WHERE DOG PEOPLE COME AND WILL REMEMBER this Merlin when they see his picture.

Best of luck.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG, that is so horrible Canadian Chihuahua. If you know where your dog is, why can't you just go get her or him? I mean he/she was stolen from you!


----------



## CanadianChihuahua (Nov 24, 2006)

Well..........Dogs are considered property, and all one has to say is I bought, she gave it me or I got it from someone else and then it becomes a small claims court matter.:foxes15: 

This woman, stalked my dog on the internet for over 2 years as she claimed she was inlove with this dog. She was coming to look at her as she wanted a pup from her. So she was given my address. She was also given a copy of my health guarantee/contract.:evil1: 

She forged my signature and stated to the police in her area that she bought the dog, why else would she travel so far. And simply stated I chnaged my mind and wanted her back. So it became a COURT MATTER. No longer a police matter.:foxes15: 

Now since I live in Canada and the dog is in the US.

I send her papers from the Canadian Courts, by law she does not have to come.:foxes15: 

The ONLY possibly thing I could of done was go there, apply in the Conneticut (sp) courts and travel back and forth and back and forth. BIG MONEY. I do not have plus I have small kids. NOT POSSIBLE:foxes15: 

So I tried all the next best things I could come up with.

I had people who bought dogs from me in the US go to her home, offer her cash and lots of it in her face to hand over the dog she refused.

I tried the spca way they knew her real way Turns out they shut her down often for terrible conditions and to many big dogs and unfed They told me they saw my dog there is a pen with others. This was a dog that never in her life was penned or caged. She was a couch dog.

People started bugging her online to hand the dog over and then she started saying she gave her away.

I posted rewards and contacted every single dog service in HER AREA. I offered a $3000.00 reward. I tried to solicit people on AOL to steal her back and I would pay them and make sure they had the proper papers to get back over the border with her. 

Nothing worked:foxes15: 

I had to move on, but can tell you from just writing this it brings tears to my eyes, I kept her daughter and she is 3 years old. I have her pictures, ribbons and trophies in almost every room in my house. Her spirit still lives on here.

I sure hope she did give her away, and I sure hope she is safe and happy where ever she is. After that I stopped showing my dogs and decided that being on top of the world in your breed ( non chihuahuas at the time) was not where I ever wanted to be again as many negative things can come about. My dog was almost a celebrity in her breed and because of that some sicko stalked her and stole her.

I really wish the best for Tara and Merlin, I know how it feels and it does not feel good.

Best of luck Tara you both are in our thoughts.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

oh my goodness!!!! that is an unbelievable story!! i cant believe what people would do to steal a dog!!! it just blows my mind!!!!!i cant even imagine how you feel KNOWING where she is and not being able to do anything about it.... 
...thanks for the support again guys....this whole situation SUCKS!!! i just wish he would come home *sigh*


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG what a horrible story! That just infuriates me that the police wouldn't do anything to help you out!!!!!!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*still missing*



*Tara* said:


> oh my goodness 'vviccles1'!!! thats just terrible!!! im so sorry!!! i hope she gets found!!!!! i cant believe people,like seriously...wtf??!!
> 
> no updates yet... except im going crazy,lol....some days i do so well, but otherdays(like yesterday) i just breakdown..its an awfull feeling not knowing where he could be...
> and daves doing alright i guess... he plays and everything like usual... but he whines ALOT more now when were busy doing something-hes bored and has noone to play with i guess....


thankyou so much tara.it will be 2months on april 6th that she was stolen.the local police here are awful..glad your local police were better.every day i hope you have better luck than me,and your precious merlin comes home.my pearl is like a lifesaver to me,i have had her for 5 weeks now.she is my velcro girl,i take her everywhere with me too! she is bag trained.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

oops! the smile was supposed to go after the bag trained.sorry im such a pc ditz.i hope 1 day i will have a siggy and can post pics of pearl.i am gonna need some help.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh wow, so this happened just two months ago?! I cannot believe that. I am so mad for you! The nerve of that lady, and it's sick that she actually planned it out like that. And how did she get a hold of the health papers? Although two wrongs don't make a right, I think if I were you, I would've had to steal my dog back. That's so crazy and just not right! I mean obviously you're being the bigger person in this situation, which is great, but I don't think I could've done that. Ooohh...that makes me so mad just thinking about it!!

Well, Tara...hang in there!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

tara, 

i am still reading this thread to see if there are any updates. you're still in our thoughts. Was Merlin fixed? Just wondering if someone would want him to breed. That was one reason I had Sami spayed--feeling a little bit more secure that no one would want to steal her to breed.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah..he was fixed when i got him cause i just didnt want to deal with an intact dog( he used to mark ALOT before he was fixed) i got a call from a guy the other day who said that he saw merlin and tried to catch him.... the guy described merlin perfectly and told me what the collar looked like too...so it seems that merlin is out running around by himself.... who knows if someone DID have him and then let him loose or maybe hes been loose this whole time...who knows...either way i hope he comes home soon....


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im so sorry this is happening. make sure when your out and about call him in a happy tone, hes likely scared and thinking hes gonna be in trouble when he gets home. when someone calls and says they saw them make sure to go there asap and stay around for a while calling him in that same happy tone.

I hope he comes home soon!

Oh and on the posters i know you said its on the tag but make sure you post clearly "dog needs medication" or "special needs" on the posters, people are less likely to take and keep a dog that needs extra medical attention or care. and if you can afford a reward make sure REWARD is written in big bold bright letters.
are the school and this latest gentleman close together, if hes just wandering around he'll probably stick to familiar places. so if there close together id stick to that general area. if he has a favorite squeeky toy take that with you too and squeek it...and have treats on hand incase you do find him.

good luck!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i continue to go to all the places hes been spotted(not all are familiar places to him either) the problem is that the people call a couple hours after the fact...so by then hes probably long gone anyways... not to mention the places hes been spotted are very spread out....And when i call for him i use the same voice i use when were playing... so its not like 'merlin, you come here NOW!' its more like 'cmon boy! whatcha doooin! Come here merlin! good boy!!' accompanied by his favourite squeeky toy and the shaking of a treat bag....
his posters(and nametag thats on his collar)say needs medication....and on the posters it also says cash reward in big letters....
im pretty sure theres not a damn thing left that i can do! ive done it all as far as im concerned... i even tell the SPCA and the 'dog catcher' when he gets spotted and where...the police are still looking too... i know its not on their priority list by any means,but his poster is up there and im sure they would say something if they saw him,lol

...andrews away at work right now too and that always makes things worse...its just a constant reminder that i dont have 2 dogs to keep me happy and busy now...daves a busy lil guy but not as busy as 2 are...it doesnt help when hes sad either....
*sigh*this better be over soon....


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Well at least you know he's still out there somewhere just waiting to be found & come home...and not stuck cooped up in some strangers house. I feel so horrible for you that you're going through this. I'm still thinking good thoughts for him to come back home soon!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

please don't beat yourself up further, you're doing such a great job. and we're all here to support you. please let any of us know if we can support you in any other way.

good thoughts your way...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Tara I can not begin to imagaine what you must be going trough right now, a worse nightmare come true.
I really hope and pray that one day he will be returned back to you where he belongs.
I will keep on sending positive thoughts your way.

{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks guys.... i just wish he was home..i feel so crappy most of the time because of this....and when i do have a decent day and feel happy about something i end up feeling guilty cause how the hell can i be happy when my dogs gone????????


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

gosh i hope he's home soon.. it seems like it's just a matter of time tho!!
you all are in my thoughts and i hope he has a speedy and safe return..!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Tara I am thinking of you everyday. I hope he is found soon.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tara please hang in there. And please don't feel guilty. You are obviously doing EVERYTHING possible to find Merlin. I think it is only a matter of time until he comes home to mommy, so please have hope. I will continue to pray for you and Merlin! XXXXX to you and Dave!


----------

